# When People Let You Down!



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2012)

*A Day of Offenses - When People Let You Down* (byam Clark)

This is a season of offenses.  We have to deal with them, and so few people do things the Biblical way when they are upset.  It can be big things, it can be little things, but people and even ministers can let you down.

Usually the little things you can work through, realizing we are all human and subject to weakness, but the big things can be a real battle for your soul - especially if you really looked up to the person to represent something to you.

Someone ran off with someone else, someone lied or did things to gain advantage leaving wreckage in their wake, someone ignored you or made a point to cut you out, some people were majorly ripped off, some were played for the fool, some have even been murdered.  Some just plain don't care.

You grieve the loss, sometimes like a death, because it or they die to you.  I lost dear friends over betrayers and senseless acts, and it stung, it hurt, it wasn't fair or right and I had to make a stand for the conviction in my soul, but there was a grieving and mourning period over it.  You can even get angry at yourself for mourning those who betray you or let you down, but you have to realize it is because you put value on it, even if the others didn't.

You try to make excuses and justify it but sometimes the facts are just plain out there!  Yes, you have to forgive them and go on and trust them to God for His higher will and good purpose, but some things are damaging and don't "just go away."  We wish they did!!!  Some things can never be recovered and there is a reality to that.  

But God can help!

God is still there to carry us through the mourning period, and it's really bad if the betrayal or loss identifies you with something out of your character and is not true.  But, trying to define yourself usually doesn't work because it makes it look like you are justifying yourself for what went wrong.  It never hurts to try, but sometimes it is just beyond us.

I think of the people who proudly endorsed their minister's leadership only to find that he (or she) failed them.  Different things mean something different to different people on different levels.  What bothers some does not bother others as much and it's hard when people can't hear what your heart is saying.  You cared!

Many times people you look up to have helped you heal and when they let you down, it seems the wound has become ripped open again.  For some, the event is a total shock.  Sometimes let downs come in waves.  Job experienced this.  One thing after another after another, while all his friends said, "Job, you did it wrong!  You didn't fear God!"  But, he did.  Or they say "Just get over it" because the depth of its effect is light compared to the way you feel/felt it.  Remember this: only God can carry our sorrows.  And when others are calloused and indifferent, you finally realize that it doesn't matter if they don't understand.  You still have value that perhaps they can't see.

While we don't understand why, we have to know that God knows.  Sometimes people are acting out of their own pain.  Sometimes they are just foolish and sometimes they are selfish and we become self-focused when the value we have put on it is high - it's important to us to make a noise about it because it meant something to us.

But, we still have to take it to the Word and filter life through the Scriptures.  Sin happens and there are consequences.  You must realize that no one escapes pain and that God is the great justifier!  Even in the Psalms, the writers cry, "Why do the wicked prosper?"  It seems all they do flourishes.  It's denial to say there is no evil in the world, but you have to ask yourself, whose side do you want to be on?  Life can go on because you do have hope and faith in God.

Some things work to steal your identity.  Slander, lies, attacks, verbal abuse, thefts, betrayals….but God still sits on His Throne!!!  We can't go on if we don't allow this to be a learning and growth experience.  You still have your identity in Him as His child.  If you read the Scriptures, you will see that He is a God who justifies.  If may take awhile, sometimes seemingly even forever, but He holds eternity and no one slides by with injustices.  No one.

Because of violence and the wickedness that was so prevalent, God destroyed the world in Noah's day.  He will reckon with it again.  Only a blind person would not notice that evil is on the rise, but for the believers in God, He has made a way of escape, even life forever more. That is something to hold on to. _* Selah*_.

Sometimes the pain is such that we don't want to live anymore.  That is a death to self.  It's ridiculous to think others can judge you there.  Only you and God can.  In death to self, a wisdom comes that takes you beyond the present circumstances and it enlarges your vision.  It's true that in the bigger picture, you may have to travail for your hope, but you can do it.  You can get it again, even a greater one possibly, if you can see at all beyond the present circumstances.

People will try to read into what you do.  But you know, it doesn't matter because people are either on God's side and His ways or on the devil's side.  Sure they will deny it when they did it wrong, but often the convicting power of the Holy Spirit did not go away.  He is dealing with it, but…He is dealing with it in you too!  You have to allow Him to be your friend.  People who hold you to the past are limited themselves.

If you sinned, repent so you can be set free.  But, if others have sinned against you, trust your future to God.  Sometimes survival is a big deal.  *The dainty often abhor the streetwise until its time for them to survive.*  Then, they are open for lessons.  God is a justifier and an equalizer.

Your prayers are very important in times of grief and sorrow.  Your earnestness is showing!  Sometimes our efforts for God show best to Him then.  Then when He blesses you later on, you don't feel so guilty for getting blessed, even if others gnash their teeth at your blessing!

God is in the business of souls.  An easy life does not make a tranquil soul or an approved one.  Most all of us do the best we can but some have forsaken the restrainer or acted out of their own pain.  Some the Bible says, have seared themselves as with a hot iron and are callous.  Know that one day the callouses will come off.  It's what you do with your tender feelings that matter.  Were those feelings given to God?  If so, there is hope in your end!  God noted that and even though its hard, what you do for HIm and in Him makes a difference.

MAKE YOUR LIFE COUNT!  Keep your value on it.  Don't throw it away because people let you down or came against you.  Somewhere out there, someone will be healed when they find out that someone else went throughout the same thing or similar and survived.

Your pains is yours.  It puts a value on things and on you because you will act out of that.  God puts a value on you when you do it His way and give it to Him.  He will recompense, and He is zealous and jealous over His own!   YOU ARE HIS OWN!!!

He made you and He loves you.  God knows you fully and accepts you fully…isn't that something!  

God has a message for the world and that message is simply this: _* He loved people so much that He gave His only begotten Son (sent from Himself, not created) that whosoever believe in Him would not perish, but have everlasting life.  God did not send His Son to condemn the world; but that the world through Him (Jesus) might be saved!    John 3:16 & 17
*_ 
Let's give that message…even if we must endure and take on the fellowship of His sufferings.  The good news is that trouble is not forever if we are in Him!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this Precious Wavy... beautiful message such as you and Pastor 'A'.  

I most definitely fit both sides of this message.  While there are those who have disappointed me, yet I too have disappointed others.   

To be honest, every human being in this earth lives on both sides of this message.  Disappointing others may not be intentional, yet it happens.  

To God be the glory for healing the hurts on both sides.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks for sharing this Precious Wavy... beautiful message such as you and Pastor 'A'.
> 
> I most definitely fit both sides of this message.  While there are those who have disappointed me, yet I too have disappointed others.
> 
> ...


ITA.  I think that most people don't look to hurt or disappoint others, but when it happens, many deal with it and many take it to heart to the point of no return.  I also notice that people tend to blame God for it and so walk away from Him.  My heart goes out to those this happens to because I went through this years ago and I understand how it feels.

Thanks for posting....I appreciate it because this is a topic that I thought would bring discussion, but I guess its a little to deep and close to the heart to talk about.

Love always....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ITA.  I think that most people don't look to hurt or disappoint others, but when it happens, many deal with it and many take it to heart to the point of no return.  I also notice that people tend to blame God for it and so walk away from Him.  My heart goes out to those this happens to because I went through this years ago and I understand how it feels.
> 
> Thanks for posting....I appreciate it because this is a topic that I thought would bring discussion, but I guess its a little to deep and close to the heart to talk about.
> 
> Love always....



I dived right in, because I know how much I've hurt others in my life.  I never meant to and to be honest, I wasn't aware until 'afterwards'.    My bottom is too big to fit on anyone's pedestal.  I'll slide right off everytime.   

You are presenting Ministry here that pierces into the soul but only to purge what does not belong.   One thing I've learned is that when I do not forgive someone who has let me down, it becomes a grudge that presses upon someone else.   Without intention, someone else bears the brunt of my hurt/disappointment, for it has not been released unto God for healing and forgiveness.   

Your message says to let it go, for if we do not it will surely hurt another who has absolutely nothing to do with the one who caused the hurt.   It becomes a cycle of hurt and the only 'cut' and sever is to forgive.   

You know what God says to us, Precious Wavy... ?    He says we are fighting a fight that has already been won.   It was won on the Cross where Jesus bled and died.  

Precious Wavy, you know what scripture your message has placed into my heart?

_"... Forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us..."  _

We've been redeemed...

Just so you know, all that I've shared are the results of the prayers you've prayed; they have borne the fruit you desired to see... in me.  

Thank you...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought it would bring discussion too, but I didn't want to be the first one as I have somewhat of a different spin on this (as I always do on most things)

The day before you posted this I was thinking really asking God about how much times we have disappointed him (yes, I know he is almighty all knowing) but the thought entered my mind because God forgives us innumerable times yet when people disappoint or hurt us somethimes in the slightest way, we want to sent them to the gallows kwim, we are not willing to forgive them or extend the hand of mercy as God so often does towards us, *sighs*...



Nice & Wavy said:


> ITA. I think that most people don't look to hurt or disappoint others, but when it happens, many deal with it and many take it to heart to the point of no return. I also notice that people tend to blame God for it and so walk away from Him. My heart goes out to those this happens to because I went through this years ago and I understand how it feels.
> 
> Thanks for posting....I appreciate it because this is a topic that *I thought would bring discussion,* but I guess its a little to deep and close to the heart to talk about.
> 
> Love always....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a question for all of you that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Is it really forgiveness if you tell yourself you forgave the person that hurts you but you yourself are still hurting inside? When you forgive the person, are you suppose to still be hurting by what they've done to you?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I have a question for all of you that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Is it really forgiveness if you tell yourself you forgave the person that hurts you but you yourself are still hurting inside? When you forgive the person, are you suppose to still be hurting by what they've done to you?



Your heart is not 'random', it's not without the need for healing.  Healing does take time.  Forgiveness is not holding the 'other person(s)' to blame for the hurt any longer.   Each day, is a day and a moment closer to being free from the pain.   

Even while Jesus was dying upon the Cross, His pain was beyond anyone's imagination, let alone the humiliation and the torment  and chiding from those surrounding him.   Yet in His utter pain, He prayed:  "Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do."  

So yes, while in pain you can still be in forgiveness; it means releasing them from the blame of your pain and focus and praise God for your healing heart.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 26, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I have a question for all of you that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Is it really forgiveness if you tell yourself you forgave the person that hurts you but you yourself are still hurting inside? When you forgive the person, are you suppose to still be hurting by what they've done to you?


 
@pre_medicalrulz

I am going to say yes and no...It depends on the emotion that you feel. Now sometimes people say "hurt" but it's really anger. If you have forgiven the person then it should be no anger involved toward them . Meaning you should be able to be in their presence or think about them and sincerely love them even though what they did was wrong.

I will use my testimony. I was sexually abused for years as a child. Now I have forgiven the people who did that to me, but I am still dealing with the effects that it has had on my life. Like sometimes not wanting to trust people as much or not wanting to let myself become vunerable to anyone in fear of being hurt. God is still healing that part of me, because it was apart of me for so long. Now I have forgiven them, but I am still dealing with the consquences of an action they did. Like if someone gets in a car accident and becomes paralyzed. They may have forgiven the driver, but it does not change the fact they are paralyzed. So if you are dealing with the hurt/effects of an incident that someone did, but it does not affect your relationship or your heart towards them, then that does not mean you have not forgiven. I hope this help sis! love you


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 26, 2012)

I know through my offenses God has taught me what it means to truly love. The biblical kind of love. When in 1st Cor 13 it says love endures all things, hopes all things , BEARS all things. It is easy to love someone when they are kind, but what about when they are ugly to you? That is what God has taught and still is teaching me. 

But when it came to offenses, I not only looked at the other person, but I looked at myself. The bible says to the pure all things are pure. So alot of time I would get offended because I would make assumptions about things. So God taught me to look at things purely first instead of always letting negativity be my first thought. He is still teaching me this too .

But one thing I learn to do is not love people for what they can do for me or how they can make me feel. I purpose to love. Me loving someone has nothing to do with me, but it has everything to do with God because God is love. And with that mindset, it keep me from getting offended alot of times


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I thought it would bring discussion too, but I didn't want to be the first one as I have somewhat of a different spin on this (as I always do on most things)
> 
> The day before you posted this I was thinking really asking God about how much times we have disappointed him (yes, I know he is almighty all knowing) but the thought entered my mind because God forgives us innumerable times yet when people disappoint or hurt us somethimes in the slightest way, we want to sent them to the gallows kwim, we are not willing to forgive them or extend the hand of mercy as God so often does towards us, *sighs*...



Thank you Iwanthealthyhair67 ... 

Time and again, I have disappointed 'Hiim.   Yet His love has never failed to forgive and sustain me.   The love of Jesus never ceases in our lives.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I dived right in, because I know how much I've hurt others in my life.  I never meant to and to be honest, I wasn't aware until 'afterwards'.    My bottom is too big to fit on anyone's pedestal.  I'll slide right off everytime.
> 
> You are presenting Ministry here that pierces into the soul but only to purge what does not belong.   One thing I've learned is that when I do not forgive someone who has let me down, it becomes a grudge that presses upon someone else.   Without intention, someone else bears the brunt of my hurt/disappointment, for it has not been released unto God for healing and forgiveness.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy that you are my friend!  Thank you so much for always encouraging me in the Lord!  I love you, girl


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I thought it would bring discussion too, but I didn't want to be the first one as I have somewhat of a different spin on this (as I always do on most things)
> 
> The day before you posted this I was thinking really asking God about how much times we have disappointed him (yes, I know he is almighty all knowing) but the thought entered my mind because God forgives us innumerable times yet when people disappoint or hurt us somethimes in the slightest way, we want to sent them to the gallows kwim, we are not willing to forgive them or extend the hand of mercy as God so often does towards us, *sighs*...


I love that you put a different spin on it, yet it all goes together!

Hurt people...hurt people.  So when the time comes for them to extend mercy or forgive those who hurt...they turn away because of the walls that have been put up around us.

I pray that the Lord will bring those walls down!!!!  We need to be able to move ahead in the giftings that the Lord has given to us so that we can be effective in the Kingdom.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2012)

This reminds of this song...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dixOYf9HvNk
Time and time again, I know I failedYouIt left me feeling weak and all alone
But then You came and reached for me,with mercyYou gave me back the strength to carryon

And when I think about Your love, I'mso amazedThat is why my heart is filled with praiseChorusI'm filled with praise

When I think of how You love meI'm filled with praise

When I think about Your mercyAnd I am overwhelmedAnd Your power and Your grace
My heart's revealed, and I am filled withpraise(Repeat all)

Lord, I am filled with praise I'm filled with praiseWhen I think of how You love me
I'm filled with praise
When I think about Your mercyAnd I am overwhelmedAnd Your power and Your graceMy heart's revealed, and I am filled withpraise(Repeat 3x) ​ 




Shimmie said:


> Thank you @Iwanthealthyhair67 ...
> 
> Time and again, I have disappointed 'Hiim. Yet His love has never failed to forgive and sustain me. The love of Jesus never ceases in our lives.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I have a question for all of you that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Is it really forgiveness if you tell yourself you forgave the person that hurts you but you yourself are still hurting inside? When you forgive the person, are you suppose to still be hurting by what they've done to you?


premed, I think both Shimmie and Lucieloo have answered this great question precisely.  



Shimmie said:


> Your heart is not 'random', it's not without the need for healing.  Healing does take time.  Forgiveness is not holding the 'other person(s)' to blame for the hurt any longer.   Each day, is a day and a moment closer to being free from the pain.
> 
> Even while Jesus was dying upon the Cross, His pain was beyond anyone's imagination, let alone the humiliation and the torment  and chiding from those surrounding him.   Yet in His utter pain, He prayed:  "Father, forgive them, for they know not what they do."
> 
> So yes, while in pain you can still be in forgiveness; it means releasing them from the blame of your pain and focus and praise God for your healing heart.





LucieLoo12 said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> 
> I am going to say yes and no...It depends on the emotion that you feel. Now sometimes people say "hurt" but it's really anger. If you have forgiven the person then it should be no anger involved toward them . Meaning you should be able to be in their presence or think about them and sincerely love them even though what they did was wrong.
> 
> I will use my testimony. I was sexually abused for years as a child. Now I have forgiven the people who did that to me, but I am still dealing with the effects that it has had on my life. Like sometimes not wanting to trust people as much or not wanting to let myself become vunerable to anyone in fear of being hurt. God is still healing that part of me, because it was apart of me for so long. Now I have forgiven them, but I am still dealing with the consquences of an action they did. Like if someone gets in a car accident and becomes paralyzed. They may have forgiven the driver, but it does not change the fact they are paralyzed. So if you are dealing with the hurt/effects of an incident that someone did, but it does not affect your relationship or your heart towards them, then that does not mean you have not forgiven. I hope this help sis! love you


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> I know through my offenses God has taught me what it means to truly love. The biblical kind of love. When in 1st Cor 13 it says love endures all things, hopes all things , BEARS all things. It is easy to love someone when they are kind, but what about when they are ugly to you? That is what God has taught and still is teaching me.
> 
> But when it came to offenses, I not only looked at the other person, but I looked at myself. The bible says to the pure all things are pure. So alot of time I would get offended because I would make assumptions about things. So God taught me to look at things purely first instead of always letting negativity be my first thought. He is still teaching me this too .
> 
> But one thing I learn to do is not love people for what they can do for me or how they can make me feel.* I purpose to love.* Me loving someone has nothing to do with me, but it has everything to do with God because God is love. And with that mindset, it keep me from getting offended alot of times


THIS ^^^.  I think that when we have this mindset, we will not get offended easily when people hurt us.

Very good post!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

It can be hard sometimes to not get offended, especially being in the ministry.  But...I press in to God and know that "All things work together for good to those who love the Lord and are the called according to His purpose."  I take the hurt and give it to God...I have to because if I don't, I will not want to help anyone.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

Love it....love it!!!



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This reminds of this song...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dixOYf9HvNk
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> THIS ^^^. I think that when we have this mindset, we will not get offended easily when people hurt us.
> 
> Very good post!


 


. People think when we love other people that it only benefits them only. But when we love, it helps us too. It helps us to forget about ourselves and look toward the things of others. Love stops bitterness, strife and envy from dwelling in our hearts. That's why all of our relationships whether marriage, friends, children etc have to be God-centered. When it's centered around God, no matter what happens we will always resort back to the thing that fuels the relationship, which is God. There is no room for flesh and emotions.

When we love by purpose, it keeps your love for that person consistent. Think about a father, when he see his child for the first time in the delievery room, he says/think "This is my daughter/son, I love them". Someone may say how can you love them, when you just met them. Because that father purposed to love that child, because that child belongs to him, and that is the role of a father to love. So no matter what that child did the father will never stop loving that child. He may be upset or hurt, but he wont stop loving them. God love for us has nothing to do with a feeling, emotion or our "goodness", because he loved us before we even came into the word. His loved was purposed, and pre- ordained . I am not married and dont know who I will marry but I already love my husband , because I have purposed to already in my heart.


Our role as a Christian is to love.Jesus said you will know my disciples because of the love they show to one another. The bible says love will cover a multitude of sins. Love is powerful. When we fully learn to love..nothing can stop us.


Sorry, not trying to preach


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> . People think when we love other people that it only benefits them only. But when we love, it helps us too. It helps us to forget about ourselves and look toward the things of others. Love stops bitterness, strife and envy from dwelling in our hearts. That's why all of our relationships whether marriage, friends, children etc have to be God-centered. When it's centered around God, no matter what happens we will always resort back to the thing that fuels the relationship, which is God. There is no room for flesh and emotions.
> 
> When we love by purpose, it keeps your love for that person consistent. Think about a father, when he see his child for the first time in the delievery room, he says/think "This is my daughter/son, I love them". Someone may say how can you love them, when you just met them. Because that father purposed to love that child, because that child belongs to him, and that is the role of a father to love. So no matter what that child did the father will never stop loving that child. He may be upset or hurt, but he wont stop loving them. God love for us has nothing to do with a feeling, emotion or our "goodness", because he loved us before we even came into the word. His loved was purposed, and pre- ordained . I am not married and dont know who I will marry but I already love my husband , because I have purposed to already in my heart.
> 
> ...


No.....please continue


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *It can be hard sometimes to not get offended, especially being in the ministry.* But...I press in to God and know that "All things work together for good to those who love the Lord and are the called according to His purpose." I take the hurt and give it to God...I have to because if I don't, I will not want to help anyone.


 


Yeeesssssss! Bolded is so true. I've been there! Multiple times  But God had to teach me to do ALL things unto Him. Never do it for the acceptance of man. So when I have to let things go and my flesh wants to do the opposite, I let it go. I don't always do it for the other person, but I do it unto Him. I may say "God I don't "feel" this person deserves it but if this your will, I will do it". Keeping "Jesus" in view helps alot too...


I love this thread!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Amen, so have I.  What works best for me is not trying to guess what someone meant when they said or did something, going to God immediately helps for me cause I want to continue to 'receive' from that person. 



LucieLoo12 said:


> Yeeesssssss! Bolded is so true. I've been there! Multiple times  But God had to teach me to do ALL things unto Him. Never do it for the acceptance of man. So when I have to let things go and my flesh wants to do the opposite, I let it go. I don't always do it for the other person, but I do it unto Him. I may say "God I don't "feel" this person deserves it but if this your will, I will do it". Keeping "Jesus" in view helps alot too...
> 
> 
> I love this thread!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> Yeeesssssss! Bolded is so true. I've been there! Multiple times  But God had to teach me to do ALL things unto Him. Never do it for the acceptance of man. So when I have to let things go and my flesh wants to do the opposite, I let it go. I don't always do it for the other person, but I do it unto Him. I may say "God I don't "feel" this person deserves it but if this your will, I will do it". Keeping "Jesus" in view helps alot too...
> 
> 
> I love this thread!


I don't always let it go....sometimes I want to:buttkick::hardslap:...must be the indian in me

But the Holy Spirit keeps me in check and I'm so ever grateful!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm so happy that you are my friend!  Thank you so much for always encouraging me in the Lord!  I love you, girl



Seme here always.   Folks need to know that when 'Shimmie' calms down, it's because you, Laela, and pebbles have been praying and those prayers of yours are no joke....   

I love you too,  always.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 26, 2012)

What an absolutely, beautiful, on time thread! I haven't been in the CF in a bit and would have missed this. Thanks so much for the mention, Shimmie! 

Shimmie, for all the times I've let you down, I want you to know that I am truly sorry. I love you always.  

Nice & Wavy, thank-you for this thread. I was reading the original post, and I see me, for I have disappointed countless people, myself included. :Rose:


I continue to marvel at the works of GOD. HE never fails to answer prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2012)

pebbles said:


> What an absolutely, beautiful, on time thread! I haven't been in the CF in a bit and would have missed this. Thanks so much for the mention, Shimmie!
> 
> Shimmie, for all the times I've let you down, I want you to know that I am truly sorry. I love you always.
> 
> ...



I love you Precious Pebs... You've never failed me.  God knows I've given you more reason to pray than anyone else on this forum...  

Sisters forever...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 26, 2012)

Shimmie
LucieLoo12

Ladies, thank you for answering from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Shimmie
> LucieLoo12
> 
> Ladies, thank you for answering from the bottom of my heart!





You know what pre_medicalrulz ? 

Your screen name speaks volumes ...  Pre Medical...rules.   It's says that healing has a 'pre' stage, and a process that takes time and learning, in the end, it's the healing process that rules.  

You are healed dear one...the process has already taken place and shall rule your heart with love and healing for all that has hurt you.  

To God be the glory...


----------



## pebbles (Sep 26, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I love you Precious Pebs... You've never failed me. God knows I've given you more reason to pray than anyone else on this forum...
> 
> Sisters forever...


 
LOL!  Sisters forever...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 26, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> You know what pre_medicalrulz ?
> 
> Your screen name speaks volumes ...  Pre Medical...rules.   It's says that healing has a 'pre' stage, and a process that takes time and learning, in the end, it's the healing process that rules.
> 
> ...



Shimmie

That was beautiful Shimmie! Thank you so much!


----------



## Laela (Sep 26, 2012)

This is an on-time thread... lots of words of wisdom shared. I've been on both sides of offense and believe it happens to everyone at some point or another. The key is to have a forgiving spirit... roll with the punches and keep it moving. That is not to say be non-chalant about people's feelings, but can't live life trying to please people.




Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't always let it go....sometimes I want to:buttkick::hardslap:...must be the indian in me
> 
> But the Holy Spirit keeps me in check and I'm so ever grateful!


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 26, 2012)

People will let us down, but we have also disappointed others. If we have been on the other side of seeking forgiveness. Then, we need to be quick to forgive others. We have to give others the benefit of the doubt especially if it is not a repeated offense.  A good friend will be honest with you especially if something will harm you in the future.

Also, people observe how we react to offenses and they will copy our behaviors if they never had a proper role model.  The ones who are seeking to make genuine changes in their lives. So, your reactions matter a whole lot.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Same here always.   Folks need to know that when 'Shimmie' calms down, it's because you, @Laela, and @pebbles have been praying and those prayers of yours are no joke....
> 
> I love you too,  always.


Awww....you do the same for us..trust!



pebbles said:


> What an absolutely, beautiful, on time thread! I haven't been in the CF in a bit and would have missed this. Thanks so much for the mention, Shimmie!
> 
> Shimmie, for all the times I've let you down, I want you to know that I am truly sorry. I love you always.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome...I'm so happy that you posted and shared, this is what I'm talking about.



Laela said:


> This is an on-time thread... lots of words of wisdom shared. I've been on both sides of offense and believe it happens to everyone at some point or another. The key is to have a forgiving spirit... roll with the punches and keep it moving. That is not to say be non-chalant about people's feelings, but can't live life trying to please people.


Thanks, sis.  I believe too that we all have had this happen at one time or another.

Yes, forgiveness is the key...forgiving those who hurt us and forgiving ourselves for hurting others.



Nice Lady said:


> People will let us down, but we have also disappointed others. If we have been on the other side of seeking forgiveness. Then, we need to be quick to forgive others. We have to give others the benefit of the doubt especially if it is not a repeated offense.  A good friend will be honest with you especially if something will harm you in the future.
> 
> Also, people observe how we react to offenses and they will copy our behaviors if they never had a proper role model.  The ones who are seeking to make genuine changes in their lives. So, your reactions matter a whole lot.


Yes, we should respond moreso than react.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awww....you do the same for us..trust!


 
Indeed! I've been on the receiving end of those prayers when I needed them most, and I've been so blessed by them! Thank GOD for praying women!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Indeed! I've been on the receiving end of those prayers when I needed them most, and I've been so blessed by them! Thank GOD for praying women!


Me too....she is truly a blessing to my life..and so are you!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2012)

Now see I'm working REALLY hard on forgiveness looking at Nice & Wavy's siggy pic of Prime Rib, Lobster Mac and..... and ...  and...  I never did get the chocolate chip cookies... 

 








It's hard to forgive when you're looking at food that good and you're hungry.  

Actually, it's quite easy to forgive, especially when you love your friends and family and the heart of Jesus which loves you into loving others.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Me too....she is truly a blessing to my life..and so are you!!!


 

Thanks, sis! You are to me, too!!


----------



## pebbles (Sep 27, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Now see I'm working REALLY hard on forgiveness looking at @Nice & Wavy's siggy pic of *Prime Rib*, *Lobster Mac *and..... and ... and... I never did get the *chocolate chip cookies*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oohh girl, please! No talk of food! I'm on a diet.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2012)

I sorry...I'm going to make some Christmas cookies this year...you are first on my list 

That food was soooooooooooooo good!  Yummmm!



Shimmie said:


> Now see I'm working REALLY hard on forgiveness looking at @Nice & Wavy's siggy pic of Prime Rib, Lobster Mac and..... and ...  and...  I never did get the chocolate chip cookies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Oohh girl, please! No talk of food! I'm on a diet.





Nice & Wavy said:


> I sorry...I'm going to make some Christmas cookies this year...you are first on my list
> 
> That food was soooooooooooooo good!  Yummmm!



pebbles... I think Lobster is low cal.     

Nice & Wavy... why I gotta' wait til Christmas...  (pouting)


----------



## pebbles (Sep 27, 2012)

Shimmie, sweetie.... Lobster Mac is not low cal!  
At least not the way my sister makes it! LOL!  
My cholesterol is so high that my doctor has put me on a strict diet and I'm on
Cholesterol medication. 

I thought I was taking good care of myself. Guess not.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Shimmie, sweetie.... Lobster Mac is not low cal!
> At least not the way my sister makes it! LOL!
> My cholesterol is so high that my doctor has put me on a strict diet and I'm on
> Cholesterol medication.
> ...



pebbles....     No, none of that...  No blaming yourself.  It happens due to so many additives that are in today's foods (even fresh foods) that our liver has to process.  

Back in the day of our grandparents, they didn't have all of these chemicals/preservatives and their livers did not have to work overtime, trying to filter out toxins in their bodies.   

Take note:

* Cinnamon capsules...

* Fiber capsules with each meal

* Red Yeast Rice (capsules)

* Beets and Beet Juice

* Fresh Brocoli, Kale and Spinach

Just add these to your diet.   And in the name of Jesus' you are healed totally and completely, Amen and Amen.  

Oh... and no more Romney/Ryan appetizers... too many LDL's (bad chloresterol) ....


----------



## pebbles (Sep 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @pebbles....  No, none of that... No blaming yourself. It happens due to so many additives that are in today's foods (even fresh foods) that our liver has to process.
> 
> Back in the day of our grandparents, they didn't have all of these chemicals/preservatives and their livers did not have to work overtime, trying to filter out toxins in our bodies.
> 
> ...


 


LOL!!!  That is hilarious!!! 

Thanks so much for the recommendations! I'm going shopping tomorrow morning. 

I was so stunned when I got my test results. I drove home from the doctor's office and honestly don't remember the commute. I was in a daze, because my numbers were so shockingly high. It's scary. 

And I receive my healing, in Jesus name! Amen!

Thanks so much, sis!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2012)

pebbles said:


> LOL!!!  That is hilarious!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the recommendations! I'm going shopping tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...



 

'When our bodies_ 'let us down'_... we forgive our bodies and God's healing flows.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> 'When our bodies_ 'let us down'_... we forgive our bodies and God's healing flows.


 
Wow, that's it! That's exactly how I felt. Like my body let me down, or that I let it down. It was a strange feeling. I was trying to explain it to my sister, but I couldn't find the words to express how I felt. You just said it for me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2012)

I forgive my mouth for eating the food...that has a profound effect on my body lol ...



Shimmie said:


> 'When our bodies_ 'let us down'_... we forgive our bodies and God's healing flows.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @pebbles... I think Lobster is low cal.
> 
> @Nice & Wavy... *why I gotta' wait til Christmas.*..  (pouting)


Ok...kkkk



pebbles said:


> Shimmie, sweetie.... Lobster Mac is not low cal!
> At least not the way my sister makes it! LOL!
> My cholesterol is so high that my doctor has put me on a strict diet and I'm on
> Cholesterol medication.
> ...


I didn't make it, my son took me to BTK Steakhouse in Miami Beach and it was so pretty, I had to take a picture...I had desserts too that was delicious.  

I'm so sorry....I will keep you in my prayers, sis.  Jesus is Lord over your body....and mine!



Shimmie said:


> @pebbles....     No, none of that...  No blaming yourself.  It happens due to so many additives that are in today's foods (even fresh foods) that our liver has to process.
> 
> Back in the day of our grandparents, they didn't have all of these chemicals/preservatives and their livers did not have to work overtime, trying to filter out toxins in their bodies.
> 
> ...


Please, explain the Cinnamon and Rice yeast.  You are hilarious



pebbles said:


> LOL!!!  That is hilarious!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the recommendations! I'm going shopping tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


I can imagine....that's crazy.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^Awww, Look at that beautiful salad!  Yes, that's much more my speed these days!  

And I've had to start praying over myself and being more disciplined about my food choices. I kid you not; I've prayed about a lot of things in my lifetime, but I never thought I'd be praying over eating! LOL! As my mother likes to say, just keep on living. You'll see a whole lot you never thought you'd see!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 28, 2012)

pebbles said:


> ^^^Awww, Look at that beautiful salad!  Yes, that's much more my speed these days!
> 
> And I've had to start praying over myself and being more disciplined about my food choices. I kid you not; I've prayed about a lot of things in my lifetime, but I never thought I'd be praying over eating! LOL! As my mother likes to say, just keep on living. You'll see a whole lot you never thought you'd see!


I've been pretty good these days in eating, ever since the fast we did in the CF.  I'm really thinking about doing the Daniel fast again in October....I haven't felt that good in a long time.

My mother use to say the same thing....our momma's had some sayings, right?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok...kkkk
> 
> I didn't make it, my son took me to BTK Steakhouse in Miami Beach and it was so pretty, I had to take a picture...I had desserts too that was delicious.
> 
> ...



Hey Love... 

Here you are...

Cinnamon:   I take two cinnamon capsules daily.  

http://www.healthdiaries.com/eatthis/10-health-benefits-of-cinnamon.html

http://diabetes.webmd.com/cinnamon-and-benefits-for-diabetes

Red Yeast Rice

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/MedicineCuttingEdge/story?id=7846751&page=1

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400272/lecithin-for-cholesterol-control.html

Dr. Weil mentions this midway through the article.  

I am a 'health junkie'.  

Back in 2005 my doctor put me on Crestor 10 mg a day.  A famous Chlorlesterol medication.   I fought it for 6 weeks, had an anxiety attack behind her admonishments that I needed to take it and   

But it made my body ache and I'm used to moving around at a fast pace.  Then I was told to take advil, motrin  or Tylenol for the pain.    Two years ago, she tried to increase the dosage by doubling it.   I gave her a flat NO.  

I began taking cinnamon capsules, fibermucil and plant steriols.   My numbers went from 175 to 157... YEP      Since then, I've been looking for other natural methods to keep my numbers low.   I'm not completely off of the Crestor, as I'm using God's wisdom, however if I can get my numbers lower, I will seek her monitoring of my levels as she weans me completely from off of the Rx.  I do not like drugs.  

Chlorlesterol Rx's are statins and they have a painful effect on the body.  My legs are among the strongest part of my body (from dancing, walking and stretches).   I have cried my way through train stations, airports (traveling to / from Florida), I've fought back so many tears in dance class, until I had enough.   Getting through the body pains were not easy.   However God showed reminded me of three women who endured extreme body pain and through it, developed exercises which helped and healed their bodies and others as well, including mine.  

Classical Stretch, 

Lotte Berke and 

Callanetics  

I have every DVD and I love the results of their healing.  

Eating brocoli and beets are soooo beneficial to heatlh.  They fight cancer cells and cleanse the blood, which cleanses the liver, which lowers chlorlesterol.   The liver is the key factor here, for it has to confront every toxin that enters into our bodies.   Our liver is our internal guardian angel.  Remember the scripture (if we eat any deadly thing, it will not harm us.... well thank God and your liver for that).   

I don't like either brocoli or beets but I keep them in my diet and eat them as much as I can tolerate them. 


Pausing for a moment to say this:  

Precious Wavy, I am so sorry for derailing your thread.  I can start a new one on this to continue.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Love...
> 
> Here you are...
> 
> ...


You are not derailing the thread at all...I thank you for all this good information.  I really do need to eat more beets and broccoli too.  I appreciate you sharing this information....we "let our bodies" down, so what you are sharing lines up with this thread!


----------



## pebbles (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank-you so much, N&W! I can remove the posts later if it does get to be too much. I really appreciate it. 

Shimmie, if my cholesterol were 175 I think my doctor would do cartwheels. I know I would. My cholesterol is 319, and my LDL is 249.  

 

No, that's not a typo.  Cholesterol does run in my family, but even I was taken by surprise. I was so shocked because I thought I wasn't heavy, I couldn't possibly have those types of numbers. But my doctor said it has nothing to do with weight. She told me she has overweight patients who don't have those types of numbers. She said it was serious, and there was no question I would have to start medication immediately. That was a month ago.

My mother has been on cholesterol meds for years, and she took Crestor and suffered as you did. She refused to stay on it, so her doctor kept trying different brands until she tried Pravastatin. It's the first one she took that didn't leave her with muscle pain. She takes it along with one Fish Oil pill, 1000mg, and she has no pain. None at all. So when it came time to discuss what brand I would take I asked for Pravastatin. The doctor would have prefered to start me on 60 mg, but started me on 40 mg to give me a chance to adjust. I take the Fish Oil pill as well, and I have no aches or pain. Talk to your doctor about switching brands.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 28, 2012)

No, no, no....this concerns the Whole man....spirit, soul and body!  I am praying for you.... "no plague shall come nigh your dwelling place" in the name of Jesus!  



pebbles said:


> Thank-you so much, N&W! I can remove the posts later if it does get to be too much. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Shimmie, if my cholesterol were 175 I think my doctor would do cartwheels. I know I would. My cholesterol is 319, and my LDL is 249.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2012)

And I come into agreement with that prayer in Jesus name. Amen!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sickness and disease whether by neglect or inherited I believe it is one of the enemies plans to keep and make us dependent on drugs notice all the side effects and the increasing amounts of  new ailments that can only be regulated by drugs, what a time that we are living in.

But we know that it is Gods desire that we are healthy and whole by His stripes we were healed, praise God!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice & Wavy...


Thank you, Precious Wavy...  

I'll keep the rest of this brief.   

pebbles...

I'm so glad that you will not have to suffer the muscle pain that I went through.   In 2005 my numbers were 235, that's when I was place on Rx.  The first Rx she prescribed was Vytorin and I never took it... my numbers went up to 237 and then she prescribed Crestor.    I stopped taking it two years ago because i hated the muscle pain.   

I have an active life and I could not stand he pain, my numbers were up again and she wanted to double the dose.   I said No.   That's when I became aggressive with Natural methods and my numbers went from 212 to 175 in 3 months and then from 175 to 157 in about two months.   The biggest contributors are the fiber capsules and plant steriols.  They really work. 

*NOTE:   I don't advise anyone to try this without their doctor's monitoring and advise. *

pebbles, your doctor had to place you on the Rx at 319.  Rx's are compounded so potently, but it's only because it makes them more aggressive and faster acting then natural methods.  You needed aggressive treatement, hence the Rx.   

Natural methods take longer to work, but they do work well once they are in one's system and are taken consistantly.   I applaude medications which are indeed keeping people alive; the side affects come from the strong potency.  

I still have to have my bloodwork done every six weeks to see how well I am doing.   My goal is to come off of the Rx completely once I have my numbers under control with natural methods.  

Pebs. you are so right about the Fish Oil.   I take 2000 mgs a day.   I also take Co-Q10 because statin Rx' depletes the Co-Enzymes in our bodies.  

http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Coenzyme-Q10.html

Vitamin D3, Calcium with Magnesium are vital and Vitamin B - complex.  

Most of all Beet juice.   I don't like the taste but I drink 4 ounces of it each day.   My goal is to get my numbers down to 135 and to maintain it.  

I take Andrew Lessman's supplements (the brand) and I stay well stocked. 

http://www.procapslabs.com/default.aspx?CID=pclg&gclid=CPbxtcDd2bICFQuk4Aod_lUAEA

The best deals are when he's on HSN... free shipping and lower prices.  

I have this book and it was well worth the money.   






http://www.amazon.com/Conquering-Disease-book-Jeff-Primack/dp/0981879713

http://www.qigong.com/Food_Healing_Article.pdf

But getting back to the beets and brocolli... I've never felt better.  it's something about 'cleansing' the blood and this is what beets do, they cleanse the blood.  


I still want Nice & Wavy's chocolate chip cookies...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Sickness and disease whether by neglect or inherited I believe it is one of the enemies plans to keep and make us dependent on drugs notice all the side effects and the increasing amounts of  new ailments that can only be regulated by drugs, what a time that we are living in.
> 
> *But we know that it is Gods desire that we are healthy and whole by His stripes we were healed, praise God!*


----------



## pebbles (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, Shimmie!   Oddly enough, I love broccoli! And I've been making natural beet juice. I think it's good, actually.   The information and links you've provided are priceless! I went shopping today and got the pills you mentioned last night! :trampolin I'm on a mission! 

I'm not too young to have a stroke or a heart attack at 46. This past June, one of my childhood friends who was the same age as I am died of a heart attack in New York. And she was healthy, I thought. 

But I will say as the Psalmist in Psalm 118:17, *I will not die but live, and  declare the works of the Lord.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Precious Wavy...
> ...


Wow, I didn't know you both were going through this.  You both are giving me something to stay on my face about, that's for sure.

I am going to try my hand at Gluten Free baking to see how it tastes.  If its as good as what I've been using, I will make some with those...will get them to you, I promise 



pebbles said:


> Thanks, Shimmie!   Oddly enough, I love broccoli! And I've been making natural beet juice. I think it's good, actually.   The information and links you've provided are priceless! I went shopping today and got the pills you mentioned last night! :trampolin I'm on a mission!
> 
> I'm not too young to have a stroke or a heart attack at 46. This past June, one of my childhood friends who was the same age as I am died of a heart attack in New York. And she was healthy, I thought.
> 
> But I will say as the Psalmist in Psalm 118:17, *I will not die but live, and  declare the works of the Lord.*


AMEN!!!!  I'm in agreement with you!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Thank-you so much, N&W! I can remove the posts later if it does get to be too much. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Shimmie, if my cholesterol were 175 I think my doctor would do cartwheels. I know I would. My cholesterol is 319, and my LDL is 249.
> 
> ...



Pebs, I cried when I read these numbers.   They shall indeed come down in Jesus' Name and in the ideal way that the Holy Spirit leads and guides you, in Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.   

If you feel lead of the Lord, please add fiber capsules to your regime.  And please drink the beet juice to protect and cleanse your liver.  I am in total agreement for your health and healing all the way.   I support whatever you decide... stay on the Rx until the Lord releases you via your doctor.    Add beets to your new diet.

*Beets...*  Protect the Liver

*Beet Juice for Liver Cleansing*

http://www.everynutrient.com/benefits-of-beet-juice.html

Among all the health benefits of beet juice, the most well known are the health 
benefits that beet juice provides for the blood and liver.  The liver is a vital organ that provides many functions in the body including detoxification of the blood, protein synthesis, and production of biochemicals necessary for digestion.  

Like beet roots, beet juice is a great source of a wide range of nutrients.  Its most significant phytochemical is betaine.  

Betaine helps the liver and kidneys recycle the amino acid methionine in order to maintain the body's stores of s-adenosyl-methionine (commonly referred to as SAM-e). SAM-e occurs naturally in the body and is required for cellular growth and repair.  Although SAM-e is distributed throughout the body, it is produced and consumed mostly in the liver. SAM-e contributes to maintaining mood levels. 

It's involved in the biosynthesis of several hormones and neurotransmitters that affect mood, such as dopamine and serotonin.  Studies show that elderly people and individuals suffering from osteoarthritis, depression, and various liver disorders tend to have low levels of SAM-e.  Although SAM-e supplements are available, further research is being conducted about the safety of taking the supplements.  

*Betaine also helps the liver to process fat, thereby preventing the accumulation of fatty tissues in the liver.  Fatty liver disease is a reversible condition where large vacuoles of triglyceride fat accumulate in liver cells through steatosis (the process of abnormal retention of lipids within a cell).  *

Fatty liver disease has many causes, but it's often associated with heavy alcohol intake and other diseases that influence fat metabolism such as diabetes, hypertension, and obesity.  Malnutrition and excessive weightloss can also cause fatty liver disease.  

Since the liver is the primary mechanism for detoxification of the blood, it is essential that it functions properly.  

Aside from beets and beet juice, three well known herbs that provide liver cleansing benefits are milk thistle, burdock root, and dandelion.  

All four of these super foods provide natural detoxification for the liver and they also help to keep it functioning properly.


Sources:

Wikipedia The Free Encyclopedia

Murray , Michael N.D.. The Encyclopedia Of Healing Foods.
New York: Atria Books, 2005.

Bowden, Jonny, Ph.D., C.N.S. The 150 Healthiest Foods on Earth.
Fairwinds Press, 2007


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Thanks, Shimmie!   Oddly enough, I love broccoli! And I've been making natural beet juice. I think it's good, actually.   The information and links you've provided are priceless! I went shopping today and got the pills you mentioned last night! :trampolin I'm on a mission!
> 
> I'm not too young to have a stroke or a heart attack at 46. This past June, one of my childhood friends who was the same age as I am died of a heart attack in New York. And she was healthy, I thought.
> 
> But I will say as the Psalmist in Psalm 118:17, *I will not die but live, and  declare the works of the Lord.*



I'm sorry about your friend; very sorry.   

However... In Jesus' Name... 

_Though a thousand may fall by your side, ten thousand by your right hand, it shall not come nigh you._    (Psalm 91)


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow, I didn't know you both were going through this.  You both are giving me something to stay on my face about, that's for sure.
> 
> I am going to try my hand at Gluten Free baking to see how it tastes.  If its as good as what I've been using, I will make some with those...will get them to you, I promise
> 
> AMEN!!!!  I'm in agreement with you!



I eat regular gluten, not 'free'.      I eat natural foods, including real butter, real chocolate, but in moderation.    I eat eggs almost everyday...I love them.   

But on the other hand, I eat many veggies/fruits; fiber foods, almond milk, coconut oil as a spread, fruit/veggie smoothies,  lots of water and plenty of ice, keeps me out of trouble.    

I love walking, even in cold weather.  It's good for blood circulation.  This time of year,  I love dancing in the falling leaves.    Remember your 'Fall' picture from a few years ago?   That's the path I dance in when I go for my walks, I'm dancing with the Leaves of Fall.   

Getting back on topic.... Do you know that taking care of our bodies makes it easier to forgive offenses of those who have disappointed us.   When our bodies feel better, our mood is better and hence,  it's easier to forgive.  
Thank you so much for your loving prayers..


----------



## pebbles (Sep 28, 2012)

Shimmie, I got the Fiber Blend today from the Vitamin Shoppe! :trampolin And I buy fresh beets, and every morning I get on my juicer and make fresh beet juice. I add green apples to it with fresh carrots. It's good.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2012)

pebbles said:


> Shimmie, I got the Fiber Blend today from the Vitamin Shoppe! :trampolin And I buy fresh beets, and every morning I get on my juicer and make fresh beet juice. I add green apples to it with fresh carrots. It's good.



   You'll be at 175 (total numbers) in no time.    

Remember when our babies were little and we fed them strained beets?   And the babies would make that face ?   


That's still me....     

But I need the benefits so I just get over the taste and drink the juice, straight, no chaser.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 29, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> You'll be at 175 (total numbers) in no time.
> 
> Remember when our babies were little and we fed them strained beets?   And the babies would make that face ?
> 
> ...




LOL!!


----------



## Laela (Sep 29, 2012)

Gotta love you guys...only in CF can a thread start with one topic and end up about food, health and diet.

 


then again..


.. there's a lesson in there, somewhere :scratchch:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2012)

Laela said:


> Gotta love you guys...only in CF can a thread start with one topic and end up about food, health and diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



      "Guilty as Charged"

Dedicated to this wonderful thread, the participants, the readers and our Precious  OP Nice & Wavy 

Here's the Lesson:    I love this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Lu5udXEZI


*Forgiveness:*

*It's the hardest thing to give away
And the last thing on your mind today
It always goes to those that don't deserve

It's the opposite of how you feel
When the pain they caused is just to real
It takes everything you have just to say the word...*

*Forgiveness*
Forgiveness

It flies in the face of all your pride
It moves away the mad inside
It's always anger's own worst enemy
Even when the jury and the judge 
Say you gotta right to hold a grudge
It's the whisper in your ear saying 'Set It Free'

Forgiveness, Forgiveness
Forgiveness, Forgiveness

Show me how to love the unlovable
Show me how to reach the unreachable
Help me now to do the impossible

Forgiveness, Forgiveness

Help me now to do the impossible
Forgiveness

It'll clear the bitterness away
It can even set a prisoner free
There is no end to what it's power can do
So, let it go and be amazed
By what you see through eyes of grace
The prisoner that it really frees is you

Forgiveness, Forgiveness
Forgiveness, Forgiveness

Show me how to love the unlovable
Show me how to reach the unreachable
Help me now to do the impossible
Forgiveness

I want to finally set it free
So show me how to see what Your mercy sees
Help me now to give what You gave to me
Forgiveness, Forgiveness


----------



## loulou7 (Oct 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> *Forgiveness:*
> 
> *It's the hardest thing to give away*
> *And the last thing on your mind today*
> ...


 


_Beautiful! Also, thanks for starting this thread Nice&Wavy._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 1, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I eat regular gluten, not 'free'.      I eat natural foods, including real butter, real chocolate, but in moderation.    I eat eggs almost everyday...I love them.
> 
> But on the other hand, I eat many veggies/fruits; fiber foods, almond milk, coconut oil as a spread, fruit/veggie smoothies,  lots of water and plenty of ice, keeps me out of trouble.
> 
> ...


Love it...keep it coming!!! 



Laela said:


> Gotta love you guys...only in CF can a thread start with one topic and end up about food, health and diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are Christians...we always talk about food



Shimmie said:


> "Guilty as Charged"
> 
> Dedicated to this wonderful thread, the participants, the readers and our Precious  OP @Nice & Wavy
> 
> ...


Love this....thank you, thank you!!!



loulou7 said:


> _Beautiful! Also, thanks for starting this thread Nice&Wavy._


 you are more than welcome!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2013)

pebbles....so how are your numbers now???


----------



## pebbles (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> @pebbles....so how are your numbers now???


 
Ahhh!! Thanks so much for asking, sis!  They were down to 192 at my last appointment 3 weeks ago! :trampolin I wanted to celebrate with a plate of ribs and fries! LOL!!  I didn't, though. Darn.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 22, 2013)

pebbles said:


> Ahhh!! Thanks so much for asking, sis!  They were down to 192 at my last appointment 3 weeks ago! :trampolin I wanted to celebrate with a plate of ribs and fries! LOL!!  I didn't, though. Darn.


You are more than welcome!  ...I'm so happy for you that the numbers went down...equally glad you didn't eat the ribs and fries but it sure do sound good!  LOL.

God bless you continually!


----------

